# AASHTO Specs for Highway Bridges....



## Tina (Apr 15, 2007)

O.K. I'm getting all my books ready for the exam now. I want to take one plastic file crate and fit everything in there. It's really tight and I have to leave some of the books at home. Too much won't be doing me any good anyway.

The by far biggest ring binder is the one containing the AASHTO Specs for Highway Bridges and it would help if I could take parts of it out and use a thinner binder. Do you guys think that we'll need "Division II - Construction" or can I leave that portion at home ?


----------



## gipper (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm in the same boat Tina :lmao: My books barely fit in two crates and I'm trying to cut down as much as possible. I am hoping that I can just take Section 3 - Loads and Appendix A from the AASHTO Bridge Specs. I would appreciate it if anyone who has taken the Civil PE/Structual PM could answer this question: Do I need to take any other sections from AASHTO besides Section 3 and the Appendix? Thanks!


----------



## Tina (Apr 16, 2007)

Never mind. Since I can't fit all of my books in one crate anyway and I have to take two, it doesn't matter anymore. I might as well take the whole book.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 16, 2007)

Tina said:


> Never mind. Since I can't fit all of my books in one crate anyway and I have to take two, it doesn't matter anymore. I might as well take the whole book.


Don't even bother with the "Construction" section of the AASHTO. You'll never even think of it during the exam...


----------



## gipper (Apr 16, 2007)

McEngr - would you recommend that I bring all of the sections in Division I (Design) and Division IA (Seismic Design)?


----------



## gipper (Apr 16, 2007)

Nevermind - after reviewing an NCEES practice problem, I think I've answered my own question


----------

